# I give up, need professional help [GA]



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

My pup is a little over a year now and I'm failing hard. My first dog was a breeze, but this one...not so much.

I'm seeking some professional help and I have no idea what to even look for. The main problems I have:
* He has a 50/50 shot of destroying whatever room we leave him in. (He's only alone on Mondays and I go home on my lunch break to let them potty/exercise a bit.)
* Not listening. (He knows the commands...just doesn't listen all the time.)
* Getting excited/jumping on people when they first come over. (He calms down after about 10 minutes...but he's 90 pounds...)

I'm clearly not doing something right with this one and I've tried a bunch of different methods, I just can't get through to him. Hoping a professional can train me as well as my dog.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I'm in GA too! Just wanted to say hang in there. I think you will have a lot of people telling you this is typical adolescence, and good idea on hiring a trainer. Dogs, like children, are all different and some more difficult than others. I'll be interested to see who people recommend in GA.


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

This age was definitely the worst time I had with my first dog, but he was only 30 lbs at this age. This one is 90lbs and has destroyed thousands of dollars worth of our stuff and he terrifies most of our friends/family, even though he's not mean. He's just big..and bad...and when you see an active/hyper 90lb monster...it can be a bit intimidating, lol.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww ... looking for help!

first things first you will "need" to Crate train this dog! You can find details for that at the sites listed.

And as for finding help local to you ... unless someone here knows "someone?" See the third link in here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/607426-help-my-gsd-other-dogs.html

Lots of info so look it over you may change your mind and see "stuff" yo can do! 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

These are the the things he needs..

-obedience classes
-exercise
-crate

A combo of these things will get you through. I have a 15 month old male. He has dismantled carpet tiles and even are some trim. He was in classes up until a little over a year. Now we do drop ins 1-2x a week, which has made a difference.


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

He was crate trained perfectly fine until he outgrew it. If I get anything bigger than what we have now, it probably wont fit anywhere in our small house.

I mean...he still fits in the crate we have now and goes in it if I tell him to, but there's no way I could possibly leave him in there for 4 hours, twice, on Mondays. I mean...he kinda has to bend and curl to get everything in, lol. We weren't expecting him to get this big. His mom and dad were both around 50lbs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tigerbite said:


> He was crate trained perfectly fine until he outgrew it. If I get anything bigger than what we have now, it probably wont fit anywhere in our small house.
> 
> I mean...he still fits in the crate we have now and goes in it if I tell him to, but there's no way I could possibly leave him in there for 4 hours, twice, on Mondays. I mean...he kinda has to bend and curl to get everything in, lol. We weren't expecting him to get this big. His mom and dad were both around 50lbs.


There aren't many other options if he is destroying stuff. He needs more physical and mental exercise, he is bored. He is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 Pitt? Both breeds require more exercise in general. I have several dogs, the older ones are fine behind a gate, the younger ones not so much. My youngest GSD broke out of every gate and room I put him in and he used the crate as his washroom, he actually does way better out of a crate or room. It just depends on the dog, sometimes you have to think out of the box.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Where in GA? PM me, I may be able to help you find someone.


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah, I bought the pen type thing (that can actually attach to the crate) and made him a nice big pen in my office. Worked great until he realized he could step over it, lol.

What I really need is to scrounge up $2000 and put up a 6' privacy fence in my backyard and let him run loose out there on Mondays while we're both at work, but that only solves the destroying the house problem, haha.

Mine was fine running loose around the house for awhile, but the past couple of weeks...not so much. We started putting everything in the bedrooms and shutting those doors while we're gone, so at least the only things he can eat now is our furniture...and cabinets...and doors.

Also, the thundershirt did nothing. We thought maybe he was having separation anxiety.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tigerbite said:


> Yeah, I bought the pen type thing (that can actually attach to the crate) and made him a nice big pen in my office. Worked great until he realized he could step over it, lol.
> 
> What I really need is to scrounge up $2000 and put up a 6' privacy fence in my backyard and let him run loose out there on Mondays while we're both at work, but that only solves the destroying the house problem, haha.
> 
> ...


If Monday's are a problem, how about a major exercise day on Sunday? Hiking, swimming, obedience--the whole 9 yards! That might tire him out for Monday's at least.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Georgia is a big state. Where are you at so someone can recommend professional help you request.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Just something to add about 'bigger crate'. Get one, squeeze it in, put a board on top of it, turn into part of the furniture. Just a thought. I'm pretty sure we kept Dynamo in a crate for a good long time, and it was huge so she could stretch and be comfy, and we live in a cottage. 
Ditto to the others advice. Or... pet care for that one day (expensive though, so maybe not affordable).
Guests, put him in his crate, yep, crate again, and let him greet folks after he is calm and everyone is seated. Not a substitute for training and such, but smooths things over and or avoids the problem altogether.
Don't count on a fence to fix this, some dogs will just bark and howl all day and drive your neighbours nuts. Something to think about before you sink a couple of $$$$ into a fence.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

This! 

Tigerbite, PM me if you don't want to share your location. publically.

I'm in the ATL area but know of a few trainers/breeders/contacts scattered around the state with GSD experience.




Jax08 said:


> Georgia is a big state. Where are you at so someone can recommend professional help you request.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You're gonna have to make space somehow for a bigger Crate! I't not only about just keeping him from tearing up crap! It's also about "training," "rules" and "discipline!"

Check Craigslist for a larger crate.


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

Just purchased the 48" crate off amazon. We'll see how things go. Still interested in some professional training help though.



Gwenhwyfair said:


> This!
> 
> Tigerbite, PM me if you don't want to share your location. publically.
> 
> I'm in the ATL area but know of a few trainers/breeders/contacts scattered around the state with GSD experience.


Southside of ATL. Conyers/Covington area. I have family and visit the northside most weekends (Kennesaw/Marietta area).


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Tigerbite said:


> Just purchased the 48" crate off amazon. We'll see how things go. Still interested in some professional training help though.
> 
> 
> 
> Southside of ATL. Conyers/Covington area. I have family and visit the northside most weekends (Kennesaw/Marietta area).


Professional training will set you up to succeed much faster if you practice and do your homework. 

I know someone who can travel to Covington area, he's in East ATL. GSD experienced and involved in IPO.

I'll pm you his contact info. tomorrow.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Check your PMs tigerbite, I sent you contact information for a local trainer.

Take care.


----------



## dmk08 (May 16, 2016)

Hey Everyone. Not to thread jack but I have a new GSD puppy about 10 weeks old. I'm considering getting him some professional training as we have other dogs and he's likely to be a big scary guy to a lot of people. I'm near the Marietta, GA area. Any suggestions?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

dmk08 said:


> Hey Everyone. Not to thread jack but I have a new GSD puppy about 10 weeks old. I'm considering getting him some professional training as we have other dogs and he's likely to be a big scary guy to a lot of people. I'm near the Marietta, GA area. Any suggestions?


I suggest you do a search on here or start your own thread under training.... Just my opinion not trying to tell you what to do!


----------

